

Launch of the cofounder network - matching cofounders around the world - bjoernlasseh
http://cofoundernetwork.posterous.com/

======
ryanelkins
I like the idea - not so sure about the execution.

 _We are a global community of hand-selected entrepreneurs, scientists and
engineers. The network acts as a breeding ground for creating disruptive
ventures by connecting selected cofounders. To join the network we prefer you
get recommended by one of our partners or members. We also consider direct
applications with strong references._

It just seems slightly elitist. I'm not saying that's what they are going for,
but that's the feeling I get looking over the site. Even by applying you have
to wait 1-2 weeks for approval. I imagine that most people that really need a
cofounder are not that well connected to begin with.

I would have liked to have seen this be a bit more open and inclusive in order
to provide more value to people. It just feels like there should be better
ways of sifting through potential cofounders rather than preselection.

~~~
rickmode
Indeed. The site seems geared to linking existing cofounders rather than
matching new ones.

------
weston
What if you made it a bit more open?

Share some success stories on the site to give it some legitimacy too.

And why not create some MeetUp Groups in several cities with the people to
network at local events with potential entrepreneurs? The co-founders would
have to register on your site to attend the events.

I know you want to be selective, but if the net is wide enough, this could be
huge.

(Disclosure: I'm seeking a technical co-founder myself)

------
pgbovine
hmmm, it seems like one predictor of start-up success (at least according to
pg and yc mantra) is that the cofounders have to be good friends or work well
together. seems tough to achieve when matching up cofounders on a 'dating
service' like this one.

------
bjoernlasseh
thx for the feedback :)

Following the yc mantra - this is a prototype focusing on high potential
cofounders. We work with a referral system based on our partner network. The
goal is not to be elitest but to match cofounders well.

~~~
ohashi
Then shouldn't you learn from dating sites and go for the biggest network
possible?

~~~
bjoernlasseh
hm no - the goal is to match high impact founders ...

